# How to get US insurance to pay for HGH?



## BombSkillz (Dec 10, 2022)

Is this possible?


----------



## CJ (Dec 10, 2022)

You could get AIDS.  🤔

You'll have to run your own cost/benefit analysis on that though.


----------



## BombSkillz (Dec 10, 2022)

Yeah but could you game the AIDS test somehow


----------



## Facefvcker98 (Dec 10, 2022)

BombSkillz said:


> Yeah but could you game the AIDS test somehow


Yeah you could just get AIDS for a lil bit, and then get rid of it after you pass the test


----------



## Diesel59 (Dec 10, 2022)

Facefvcker98 said:


> Yeah you could just get AIDS for a lil bit, and then get rid of it after you pass the test


You especially have to be extra extra careful if you're getting down with the LGBT community.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Dec 10, 2022)

Facefvcker98 said:


> Yeah you could just get AIDS for a lil bit, and then get rid of it after you pass the test



Bruh...😭😭😭


----------



## Facefvcker98 (Dec 10, 2022)

Diesel59 said:


> You especially have to be extra extra careful if you're getting down with the LGBT community.


Yeah they'll give you the permanent AIDS. Better off just banging a regular run of the mill stand-up gay dude not one of those mentally deranged freaks.


----------



## Diesel59 (Dec 10, 2022)

Facefvcker98 said:


> Yeah they'll give you the permanent AIDS. Better off just banging a regular run of the mill stand-up gay dude not one of those mentally deranged freaks.


Permanent AIDS as opposed to what? Temporary?


----------



## Facefvcker98 (Dec 10, 2022)

Diesel59 said:


> Permanent AIDS as opposed to what? Temporary?


As opposed to whatever kind I have. Doc told me it would "all be over soon" so I'm assuming I have the temporary kind.


----------



## biggerben692000 (Dec 12, 2022)

An HIV diagnosis doesn't come with a promise to give anyone 4 kits of Serostim every month. A very small % those living with HIV have that script. There is a 10 point check list that an HIV positive guy has to have or be experiencing in order to get the script.

A simple  way to put it is only the sickest of those with HIV will get the script. A guys lean muscle mass has to go below a certain % to trigger the  script. The bodies internal organs start to fail and will shut down as lean muscle continues to drop.

Serostim is used to combat the Wasting Syndrome associated with HIV. I honestly haven't seen any new scripts written for Serostim. Its the same group of guys who have had the scripts forever here in Ca.
Guys aren't dying from Wasting any longer. In CA. its as if its a lifetime script. 

In other states Serostim was/is given and then closely monitored. If after 30 days a patient isn't moving towards his target weight he is given  another 30 days to see if there's a positive response. If nothing the Serostim is taken away. If the patient is gaining the average length of time guys were taking Serostim was 4 months. Once his target weight is met the Serostim is taken away.

Right Hand to God. I know 2 guys who have been selling their kits since 2006. One of them takes the Test Cyp he's scripted, the other guys sells that as well.  These 2 guys, and I'm certain there are plenty of others, would be in an even tighter spot than the are already in should they be amongst the living when the kits are taken once and for all. Its just a matter of time. Its gonna be a sad day.


----------



## BombSkillz (Dec 12, 2022)

biggerben692000 said:


> An HIV diagnosis doesn't come with a promise to give anyone 4 kits of Serostim every month. A very small % those living with HIV have that script. There is a 10 point check list that an HIV positive guy has to have or be experiencing in order to get the script.
> 
> A simple  way to put it is only the sickest of those with HIV will get the script. A guys lean muscle mass has to go below a certain % to trigger the  script. The bodies internal organs start to fail and will shut down as lean muscle continues to drop.
> 
> ...


While I was joking in my last post... the seriousness of what you are saying here is not lost on me.

I work in the health care field and every day I watch these greedy fucking insurance companies construct the most ridiculous rationales to deny very sick people the care they need... and they are working in direct collusion with the just-as-corrupt pharma corporations... with the whole racket being protected by a bought-and-paid-for FDA. It's fucking shameless.

Joe Rogan recently interviewed Brigham Buhler who founded Ways2Well and he tells a pretty fucking dark story about how this all works.


----------



## buck (Dec 13, 2022)

Since you ordered it legally with your script and had it insured it should be now problem. I would go online right now and submit the claim.


----------

